# Ο μεγαλύτερος ποταμός του κόσμου



## sarant (Nov 29, 2008)

... είναι φυσικά ο Στρυμώνας:

Ο ποταμός Στρυμώνας είναι μήκους 392 χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων και τα 118 χιλιάδες είναι επί ελληνικού εδάφους. 

http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=102198


----------



## oublexis (Nov 29, 2008)

Όπως ξέρετε, ο Στρυμόνας φουσκώνει το χειμώνα και γίνεται Στρυμώνας. Και χιλιαπλασιάζεται το μήκος του. Αυτή είναι η ομορφιά των μακρών φωνηέντων της μοναδικής νοηματικής γλώσσας.


----------



## danae (Dec 4, 2008)

oublexis said:


> Όπως ξέρετε, ο Στρυμόνας φουσκώνει το χειμώνα και γίνεται Στρυμώνας. Και χιλιαπλασιάζεται το μήκος του. Αυτή είναι η ομορφιά των μακρών φωνηέντων της μοναδικής νοηματικής γλώσσας.




Καμιά φορά προλαβαίνει και φουσκώνει από τη μια παράγραφο στην άλλη!


----------

